# SSSSlow start, yikes!



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Well busted my butt and all I got done was my fence, Tahiti solar skull lanterns (on the poles) and a few impaled buckys. Started the web but it is going slow...is there a trick to getting it up fast,,,maybe it was the heat.
The cool thing was two seperate neighbors asked if I got approval to put up the rod Iron, plastic is fun...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL, you scared the homeowners association....KEWL!

You have done a lot more than you realize. Looks great.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. You know what I find amusing...we all think we've barely gotten anything done or displayed and our neighbors think we've already gone over the top.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

spideranne said:


> Looks great. You know what I find amusing...we all think we've barely gotten anything done or displayed and our neighbors think we've already gone over the top.


This is soooooo true!
I think it looks great (and those finials are looking pretty good too!)
I think we (haunters) just have so many ideas constantly running through our heads that we don't think we ever do enough. 
By the way, your house is beautiful!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm the same way, thinking that I don't have anything out, and getting a ton of drive by looks saying, "this is the best yard I've ever seen".

We go over the top for fellow haunters, but the civilians always look at it differently. 

Your set up looks great by the way.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sure, you didn't use the prop I gave you. I feel so used. LOL


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ugh oh!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is one sweet fence. I love the tiered look at the gate.

Gorgeous house, too.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey DT, hold tight...I just started!


----------

